# Are we ever going to push in southeastern michigan?



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

When is the big storm going to hit here in Michigan?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

already did...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

its going to hit new years day, or the day after


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

I sure hope so because salting is getting old. Also salt is good money but nothing like pushing snow.


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks big next weekend. I mean really big


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

It's doing the same thing to us. Start out looking like we will get a pushable event then stops snowing and we get to throw a little salt. The storm today has changed 5 times for our area and now it quit all together. I am getting very angry with mother nature


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

MCL Landscaping;928810 said:


> It looks big next weekend. I mean really big


How is it looking for us this weekend? Are we going to get a push out of it?


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Any bad weather coming our way?


----------

